# CO2 question



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally got my pressurized co2 system up and running. no issues yet so thats good. just wondering at what point do you get your tank refilled to avoid the dump that occurs when the tank is almost empty. what should the pressure gauge read when its almost empty? mine reads around 800psi currently, it was full when i got it, and its only been running for a few days.

thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would refill it when it gets to about 200-300 PSI.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

dspin02 said:


> Finally got my pressurized co2 system up and running. no issues yet so thats good. just wondering at what point do you get your tank refilled to avoid the dump that occurs when the tank is almost empty. what should the pressure gauge read when its almost empty? mine reads around 800psi currently, it was full when i got it, and its only been running for a few days.
> 
> thanks.


What this things dump that can occur when tank is almost empty?. I recently set-up a DIY pressurize CO2 and it has no High Pressuse gauge only 0-120 psi gauge attach, as "Darkblade48" said it should be 200-300 psi before refilling it that scares me.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ganim said:


> What this things dump that can occur when tank is almost empty?.


Please take a look at my primer for CO2. It is linked in my signature. You will find a handy glossary of terms on the second page.



ganim said:


> I recently set-up a DIY pressurize CO2 and it has no High Pressuse gauge only 0-120 psi gauge attach, as "Darkblade48" said it should be 200-300 psi before refilling it that scares me.


If you do not have a dual gauge regulator, then you will just need to check the tank manually by weighing it every so often. When the weight is appreciably lower than the original value, then it is time to fill it up.


----------



## dspin02 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks darkblade. appreciate it.


----------

